# Nápad



## winpoj

Dobrý den,

jak byste co nejpřesněji přeložili do AJ slovo nápad ve smyslu "nápad trestné činnosti, případů..."

Např.: Početní stav soudu je třeba urychleně doplnit. Současný zvýšený nápad případů jinak povede k nepřijatelným průtahům.


----------



## Jana337

To jsem v životě neviděla.  Je to běžné? Podle kontextu "incidence", "occurence".


----------



## winpoj

Myslím, že v právničtině to běžné je. Ta slova, co uvádíte, mě přirozeně taky napadla, jen se snažím zjistit, zda neexistuje přesnější ekvivalent v "legalese".


----------



## BezierCurve

Občas slyšel jsem jak použito "crime situation" v tomto případě...


----------



## winpoj

No jestli ten termín správně chápu, tak nápad neznamená celkový výskyt trestné činnosti nebo jiných případů/věcí (může se to týkat třeba i obchodních sporů), nýbrž objem věcí k vyřešení, které za určité časové období "napadnou" na daného soudce, senát apod.


----------



## werrr

*Nápad* je odborný termín ze statistiky, který označuje počet bodových událostí na dané množině (typicky v daném časovém úseku).

Používá se běžně všude, kde se statisticky vyhodnocuje počet událostí v nějakém časovém období, tedy například v policejních statistikách, ze kterých tento termín přebrali právníci. Často se to používá také v epidemiologii (nápad onemocnění), ve zdravotnických statistikách (nápad srdečních příhod), v hasičských statistikách (nápad dopravních nehod), v telekomunikacích (nápad hovorů), ve fyzice (nápad částic) apod.

S překladem v právnických textech nemám zkušenosti, ani nevím, jestli není tento statistický pojem obvyklý jen u našich právníků.

Pokud jde ale přímo o statistiku, používá se nejčastěji prozaické *number of*, méně častěji pak *(number of) occurences of* nebo *incidence of*. Pro teoretické hodnoty se také používá *intensity of / (incidence) rate of / mean (value) of* a pro normované případy *density of / percentage of*.

Sám bych zůstal u *number of*.


----------

